# Mythbusting - Does ice/snow scratch the paint



## Leemack

Ok guys/gals,

A few similar threads have popped up lately regarding the question of snow and or ice marring/scratching the paint of your pride and joy.

My project/resto job on a carnival red jag is the perfect stooge for this test and will either bust or confirm the myth that snow and ice can damage the paint on a car.

Now to make the test fair i used a panel that i corrected to a high level last week (In this case, the bootlid)

I have started the thread in it's early stage and will update it on a regular basis.



I did the boot 3 ways.

1/3 was swiped with my hand wrapped in a towell,1/3 was cleared with warm water and the final 1/3 was dried with a hairdryer.

I will wash it when it gets a touch warmer then i will post pictures of any damage which will be caused as a result of the techniques used as the panel was corrected last week and showed no signs of damage.

Hopefully this will answer many peoples questions whether you can damage a panel by removing ice/snow.


----------



## s2kpaul

cool , i just brushed it off with my hand today, thought sod it i'll correct in the spring lol


----------



## ksm1985

i wanted to know the same thing, i never wiped it off, however it does slide off when you brake hard or get some speed up, the marks would be impossible to see on my silver car anyways i guess


----------



## Blw

Very interested to see the results, Ive always wiped the soft snow off the top but left the hard ice at the bottom to defrost naturally.


----------



## yetizone

Great idea and thanks for posting - :thumb:

I just walked past my car and a massive pile of snow slid off the back window and down the rear panel. I wondered at the time if it would mar the paint? Maybe there's enough melt water underneath the snow to lubricate it sliding off? Will soon find out after the first wash when the snow thaws


----------



## -tom-

great idea and to sacrefise the car look forward to the results subscribed


----------



## Alex_225

Great idea that mate.

My Lupo still has snow on it which is gradually melting and as I don't need to use it I'm going to just let it melt off as normal.


----------



## dodge77

I've been so desperate to wash my car this week, but couldn't imagine the drive one big snow + snowfoam ice rink! Have resisted and left the snow on the car, although big chunks keep sliding off the roof and accross the bonnet.

Was any of the handwiped snow frozen? so it has that scratchy feel? this in effect would be the test I would be interested in as it would emulate the chunks sliding off the bonnet naturally.


----------



## qwertyuiop

I'm guessin anythin sliding off the bodywork (without intervension from anyone) ain't gonna do much if any damage,however if somebody is using to much downward force when brushing it off the chance of damage will increase,but again not by much.


----------



## m33porsche

my guess is warm water and hair dryer leaves no marring...great post btw....:thumb:


----------



## Leemack

dodge77 said:


> I've been so desperate to wash my car this week, but couldn't imagine the drive one big snow + snowfoam ice rink! Have resisted and left the snow on the car, although big chunks keep sliding off the roof and accross the bonnet.
> 
> *Was any of the handwiped snow frozen*? so it has that scratchy feel? this in effect would be the test I would be interested in as it would emulate the chunks sliding off the bonnet naturally.


Frozen solid :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST

fresh snow = no on a spotless clean car

snow = frozen on a dirty car, yes, will scratch very much so

thats what i think


----------



## Leemack

Ice is made up of pretty sharp crystals so if allowed to run across a surface then it is possible that marring will occur.

We'll see soon enough


----------



## Alex_225

I'm pleased to say my Lupo has now got no snow left. Only taken a week or so to melt but didn't have to touch it at all. Was clean before it snowed too.


----------



## dodge77

any updates?


----------



## Barkster

*Any more news on this ?*

My car is covered in ice and snow and frozen hail - fortunately it was cleaned thoroughly before this most recent downfall, but I have to go out in it on wednesday and am terrified of doing any damage in removing the ice.

I previously used a watering can with warm water but it took forever but, of course, the hoses and outside taps are frozen so not much alternative !

Anyone tried compressed air ? I have a compressor. Might be able to blow it off !


----------



## VIPER

Be interested in the results of this, so thanks for doing the test, Lee :thumb:

I agree that a lot is determined by the cleanliness of the underlying paint as I'd expect it's not the snow as such, but that the dirt that would cause any marring. But as said already, really hard frozen snow and ice can be very sharp (I've drawn blood more than once over the years from sharp ice, so I'd imagine it has the potential to mark a delicate finish.

We'll see....

__________________________________

On a side note, this winter I'm using 2 pieces of thin non absorbant packing foam on the front and read screens of mine (held on by a combination of the wipers and small suction cups glued onto each corner. Once removed in the morning the glass is perfectly clear, and a quick shake sheds all the snow/frost and can be rolled up and put in the boot ready for re-use as it's not wet  I'll take some pics tomorrow if I get chance and post on a seperate thread so's not to take this one off topic.


----------



## dodge77

we had 8" of snow in manchester last night, removed all of it off car roof tonight with hand, it was soft and fluffy 

Best tonight before its sharp and spiky after the freeze tonight!


----------



## keano

shoved mine off today out of pure frustration! Wish i never now


----------



## Michael172

s2kpaul said:


> cool , i just brushed it off with my hand today, thought sod it i'll correct in the spring lol


Same its a new car anyways so its buggerd as it is. Spriong time itll get properly corrected.


----------



## ChrisJD

This is an excellent test. I recently just wiped the loose snow off then let the remaining harder snow/ice to fall off naturally.

As said, I would have thought a clean car should be okay, but in this weather when there is more muck being thrown around by the conditions, dirt and grime will get caught beneath the snow, which could cause scratching.

I was outside before Christmas and a few kids were waliking up the road collecting snow off parked cars to use as snowballs, nothing wrong in that, but when they done the same to my daily runner, I did ask them not to, in case that action of swiping the roof scratched the paint.

Chris.


----------



## Leemack

I am putting together a write up but need some better after piccies.


----------



## Franco50

Very slightly off-topic but I was saying to a work colleague this morning that I had to clear frozen snow from the gap between my tyres and the wheel arches. When I said I had used a combination of my hands and a narrow handled brush, being careful not to damage the paintwork, she howled "Oh I couldn't be bothered with all that, I just kick the wings until the snow falls out". :doublesho


----------



## Katana

I think it depends on how the ice has formed, if it's just a frozen puddle then the bottom of the ice wouldn't be that sharp.
I was out earlier and took a macro shot of some ice on leaves and it looked pretty sharp.


----------



## Leemack

Ok,

I grabbed a quick picture of the "wiped bit" and to say i am shocked is an understatement as i expected some damage but not this much.

Granted the car wasn't 100% clean but this test was to show what damage could be done to an everyday car and we all know that at this time of year, no car is 100% clean so i think the test is fair.

The Damage









That picture shows RDS and swirling and all comes from swiping snow from the car which had ice and grit within - Couldn't be seen until i got the lads D60 on it.

Other findings to follow.

Interesting


----------



## Leemack

Forgot to add, that was 2-3 swipes


----------



## Leemack

Katana said:


> I think it depends on how the ice has formed, if it's just a frozen puddle then the bottom of the ice wouldn't be that sharp.
> I was out earlier and took a macro shot of some ice on leaves and it looked pretty sharp.


That does look bloody sharp


----------



## David.S

a broom is not a good idea then

No I didnt

used hand to get snow off roof
need to has you heat car up then brake a bit hard then **** who turned the lights out


----------



## Leemack

Lol,

Yeah amazes me when people leave the roof and wonder what happens when you brake sharp and boom, can't see nout


----------



## 03OKH

Showshine said:


> Lol,
> 
> Yeah amazes me when people leave the roof and wonder what happens when you brake sharp and boom, can't see nout


Good test showshine. I gotta admit I leave the roof, if it has melted enough to slide off, then my wipers will do their job IMO.

I only ever clear the windows, and the lights. Nature can do the rest 

But thanks for taking the time to conduct this test look forwar to other pics.

Tony


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Good call. Just left the snow on to blow off by it's self, the roof is still covered in it. Not too worried about the detailing wagon. Thankfully the other car is garaged at night. 

Cleaned her in doors car with the trusty broom the other day as it's a company car and is going back next week, can't wait to see how swirly the new one is as they always get 1 year old cars ex lease, she only keeps them 3 months so not worth looking after.


----------



## Leemack

I do think that the damge was caused by grit more so than the snow itself but the Snow acts as the vehicle and most will just swipe it but it is this that makes it more interesting.

Would we just swipe grit/dust off without snow?

Oh well we will see the results of the middle part of the boot. Hair dryer :thumb:


----------



## Stew

That's a very interesting test. Thanks for carrying it out.

I live in an area that gets a 2 - 3 bouts a year (up to a week) so more snow than most of the UK. I have always wondered if it did damage.

I must say I clear my glass, lights and reg plates. Leave the rest. In fact the snow on my jeep fell off today and it's been there since the 15th December! 

My 'good' car doesn't get touched, I'll hopefully be able to see it when I get home this morning!

I think after this test I shall continue to leave the snow on the car and then carry out any required correction in the spring.


----------



## Leemack

I will definately be leaving it, unless of coarse the other test piccies prove ok :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

That's some significant swirling for a 2-3 wipes of the snow.

Is that wiping off so the panel is clear, like you would if you washed the car with a mitt?

Thankfully the missus has been taking the bus to work so left her car with the snow on. Same goes for my Lupo. I'm intending on melting the snow off if it doesn't go on it's own.


----------



## Leemack

It was 2-3 swipes to represent what a normal person would do on a snowy morning with 2-3 days dirt/grit on the car.

It was swiped and then photo's were taken so it is purely swirled by removing the snow but as i say, i think it was more dirt or grit that did it and the snow just made it easier to marr


----------



## Bigpikle

interesting and not really surprising, as any dirt dragging is going to mark soft paint... probably not as bad as my neighbour using his old broom to brush down his flat black Golf in the driveway the other day :lol:

Mine are still under snow, but interestingly, the snow on the car wearing a superdupernanomega coating slid off in a fraction of the time it took the waxed car to do the same, and left a spotless clean finish


----------



## Planet Man

All my snow has now slid off, just waiting to wash now to see if any damage:doublesho


----------



## Alex_225

Showshine said:


> It was 2-3 swipes to represent what a normal person would do on a snowy morning with 2-3 days dirt/grit on the car.
> 
> It was swiped and then photo's were taken so it is purely swirled by removing the snow but as i say, i think it was more dirt or grit that did it and the snow just made it easier to marr


Yeah that's exactly what most would do, wipe it off like they would if they were washing with a bucket and sponge anyway.

Or if you're my neighbour and have a 2008 black BMW 325 convertible, just use the back of your ice scraper to clear the snow off. :doublesho

Like you say, I'd be surprised if the actual snow itself did the damage, even a sharp ice crystal would still be wet and in theory lubricate itseself across the paint. But any dirt underneath the snow could mean heavy snow could push dirt against the paint as it's removed and we all know what that does.


----------



## dodge77

have you ever noticed the way snow cleans the roof of your house? my tiles are looking very clean after the last of the snow thawed.

Snow will probably drag the dirt off you car in the same way it does on roof tiles.


----------



## VIPER

And you can purchase some of this new product that Bigpikle's mentioned from here:-

www.superdupernanomega.com

:thumb:

Come on, BP - you can't come out with a statement like that without telling everyone what it is?


----------



## Leemack

Link not workin mate :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

lol


----------



## yetizone

Interesting report on the damage caused, and quite a bit more than expected. I'm sure the hardness of the paint will have a bearing as to the degree of marring caused for many. I'm hoping my VAG hard paint will escape too much damage. I left the snow on our cars and it eventually slid off the other day. The first wash and QD wipe down will reveal all! Here's hoping!


----------



## GAZA62

What i dont get is that they are circular swirls would the snow not leave straight lines from removal ?

This post has got me worried as i did remove mine and due to the shape of my car it slides off anyway.

Are we talking deep scratches or the sort that could be removed by hand ? 

Worried  not been a good week so far dont need this


----------



## Leemack

Swirl marks are in fact scratches in various directions but the light source makes them look circular. There is a word for this but it escapes me.

They are easily correctable and are not too deep and were caused by the grit under the snow being dragged across the paint


----------



## Leemack

Plus,

I need to add that i did the same test on My Mrs's VAG and it escaped any damage at all. 

That was left to melt and a touch of warm water so it is definately the physical act of swiping that has caused this :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Showshine said:


> Swirl marks are in fact scratches in various directions but the light source makes them look circular. There is a word for this but it escapes me.


True, but that does not explain why they are in different directions - from the picture there does not seem to be any hint at all to the direction that the snow was sweeped off, or did you sweep it off in random motions?


----------



## Leemack

Back and forth


----------



## lpoolck

G220 said:


> True, but that does not explain why they are in different directions - from the picture there does not seem to be any hint at all to the direction that the snow was sweeped off, or did you sweep it off in random motions?


I tend to agreed with this, the scratches should be mainly going in one direction, the direction you rubbed back and forth. Also depends on what "type" of snow you used, some is icyer than others


----------

